# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Jakie opinie?

## cholerarejestracja

Witajcie. Siedziałysmy ostatnio z dziewczynami i rozmowa zeszła na antykoncepcję. Dziewczyny preferują jednak globulki, tabletki , plastry, jedna z nich pokusiła się na jakieś urządzenie , które samo pobiera temperaturę jej ciała.A jak jest z Wami? Czego  Wy używacie? Zawiodłyście się na tym ? :Big Grin:

----------

